# Lapping Gears



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thought I'd pass this along...And you guys worry about lapping gears!!!  RM


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

I think I have a car that the gears are similar in shape. At last it runs like it does.

that is a very cool video. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Have a little spare time there bud??lol


ANd I still don't know how to lap freaking gears!!!lol


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thought I'd pass this along...And you guys worry about lapping gears!!!  RM
> 
> YouTube - These Gears Really Work?


Now U "Know" how a "Clock" or "Watch" worked, in; B.T.I. 
(BEFORE Texas Instraments..) :wave: :freak:

Bubba 123


----------

